# Gap Underneath Acrylic Sump



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm doing a water test on my new Aqueon Proflex 4 sump on a new stand. This is the first time I've ever dealt with anything acrylic and I wanted to find out how seriously I should be taking gaps underneath the sump. I'm using thin (about 1/16") urethane foam underneath the sump. Here are the pictures of the gaps:



















As far as I can tell it's actually the sump that's not perfectly flat not the stand (the sump wasn't square either). Here are pictures of the same spots with straight edges:



















Is this a concern I should fix? I've read acrylic expands when in contact with water, so could this gap fix itself maybe? Looking for suggestions on how to proceed (keeping in mind that I want to keep the risk of a leak to a minimum).

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

So I took a few more measurements and I think the stand is partly to blame for the gap. That and the sump not being perfectly flat bottomed.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

Personally I wouldn't worry about it. I can honestly say with my setups I've never even looked that closely before. Plus, there is no way that every tank is 1000% level. 

If you're still worried, perhaps you could use a thicker material, so it can compress a bit more in the 'hot spots' and achieve the level that way.


----------

